
Ask HN: Anyone using short videos (indexed) instead of chat form company comms? - urlwolf
The tech is there (extract text from audio, index it).
It could avodid lots of meetings, help with solitude, etc<p>As long as you can find them again, that is (indexed, text search possible)!
======
rboyd
Not exactly this, but I recall reading about some unique methods out of
Bridgewater that might be of interest to you.

